# Text am Pfad entlang laufen....



## Admiss (11. August 2010)

Ich bin verzweifelt ich will einen Text entlang einem Halbkreis entlang laufen lassen. 
Klar dafür benütze ich das entsprechende Werkzeug. 

Aber bei mir lauft es ständig innerhalb des kreises. 
Ich will es ausserhalb haben. 
Wie bekomme ich das hin?

Ich hab illustrator CS3


----------



## smileyml (11. August 2010)

Ich glaube da musst du nochmal nachschauen. Wenn ich einen Halbkreis zeichne und mit dem Pfadtext-Werkzeug drauf klicke schreibt er auch außerhalb.

Eine weiterführende Einstellmöglichkeit habe ich jetzt aber auch nicht entdeckt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Admiss (11. August 2010)

Wo soll ich nachschauen?
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter :-(


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2010)

Hallo,
der Text auf dem Pfad hat 3 vertikalen Linien. Eine am Anfan, eine in der Mitte und eine am Ende des Textes. Greife die Mittlere und ziehe diese in den Mittelpunkt des Kreises.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Admiss (14. August 2010)

dankeschön, das hat mir weiter geholfen;-)


----------

